# webcam integrée ne marche plus



## beleck (28 Juillet 2009)

bonjour,
voila je possede un macbook, v 10.5.7
j'ai donc installé au début amsn, la cam s'affiche normalement, elle fonctionne.
Mais, depuis un mois environ, je ne peux ni recevoir ni envoyer de webcam, je peux recevoir les photos en direct, mais je ne peux pas les envoyer, alors je passe par le systeme email, mais pour les cams cela n'est pas possible^^
Il semblerait que quelque chose me bloque
je ne sais quoi
pouvez vous m'aider svp ?
merci d'avance


----------



## schwebb (28 Juillet 2009)

Hello,

Peut-être, quelques éléments de réponse là: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2090?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## beleck (30 Juillet 2009)

je vais essayer tout cela  
merci


----------

